# 2 Bedroom June 25-29 Any Resort in California, Arizona or Nevada



## wallyboag (May 22, 2015)

Looking for a quick drive away vacation with the family.

Any 2 Bedrooms available at any resorts within driving distance from Southern California?

We're thinking Palm Springs, Las Vegas, Arizona, Central Coast.

We are off from work from June 25-29, but any dates within those or longer are OK, we might take some extra vacation time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skimble (May 25, 2015)

[The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.]


----------



## mauitraveler (May 25, 2015)

*Palm Springs 6/26/15*

Wallyboag,

Are you affiliated with Interval?  They have a 2 bedroom unit available 6/26/15 at Desert Springs Villas II as a getaway.  Good luck with your search!


----------

